# SingleSource Property Solutions



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

Anybody have any info on this company.


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

Just got price list - pay is good but do they pay
I read the thread on here from about two years ago 
Going to give them a try since I still have the jar of 
Vaseline open from dealing with the sisters and sg
I will post later to let everybody how it goes


grass re-cuts $65 - $90 
knob locks $60
paddle locks $40
per cubic yard $50


----------



## jason2717 (Dec 28, 2014)

Never seen prices like that. You sure your not getting half that? Jump at that if those are the prices though


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

I haven't seen those prices since 2009


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

Those look like price before %discount


----------



## SHM (Oct 3, 2014)

those are prices before 20% discount
but they still beat the hell outa order mill pricing
I haven't seen $40 per cy after discount in 5 years
order mills are between $12-$25 we turn those down


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

shm said:


> those are prices before 20% discount
> but they still beat the hell outa order mill pricing
> i haven't seen $40 per cy after discount in 5 years
> order mills are between $12-$25 we turn those down


 yah %20 is the lowest discount i have found and yes wayyyy better than the order mills


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Single Source has been a very good company for us. No hassles on our bid pricing. Volume is low in our area. And we have had no problems with pay.


----------



## KSC (Mar 31, 2015)

We have done work for this company since November and have not yet received payment. They have been giving us the run around, and owe my company around $7000.
I would caution doing anything more than routine services at first.


----------



## Bwally199 (Nov 21, 2015)

*Single Source*



KSC said:


> We have done work for this company since November and have not yet received payment. They have been giving us the run around, and owe my company around $7000.
> I would caution doing anything more than routine services at first.


Hi, I was wondering if you ever received payment from this particular company? Has anyone else dealt with them recently? Thank you in advance and I hope you got it straightened out.


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

SHM said:


> Just got price list - pay is good but do they pay
> I read the thread on here from about two years ago
> Going to give them a try since I still have the jar of
> Vaseline open from dealing with the sisters and sg
> ...



SHM Do you have an update of how your experience with Single Source is so far?


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

KSC said:


> We have done work for this company since November and have not yet received payment. They have been giving us the run around, and owe my company around $7000.
> I would caution doing anything more than routine services at first.



Have you recieved payment yet from Single Source?


----------

